# Got my new baby on Saturday



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Still cant transfer the emailed photos from my pc to here but this pic will do. Continuing the WOW theme, JS04 WOW is stunning, 0-60 in 3.07 secs and 149 hp, running in though still ! Have to stay under 3500 rpm so thats only 60 mph for the 1st 100 miles, have to be patient !Done 56 miles so far.

And nice to be in matching black as well !









Trouble is, which set of wheels do I take out when its nice weather like today ?

Decisions decisions ! :roll:


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Nice choice John


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

My friend at work got one on Saturday as well !!!

Exactly the same only in Silver.

Mind you he only has a Meagne Estate to go with it, rather than a TT.

Enjoy John - but don't kill yerself!

Damian


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

TTotal said:


> 0-60 in 3.07 secs and 149 hp, running in though still !


Road Angel do attachments for bikes too - I'd look in to it :wink:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Nice one John ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, be safe :wink:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

JS04 WOW??


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

John -       

ps - the TT is winning in my household at the moment 

Not sure if this is a good thing or not :lol:


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Nice one, but be careful, and don't be a typical biker trying to show off to all those in TT's :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Appreciate all the comments, guys and gals, but I have been on bikes since 17, that will be 33years ,by the 1st June so have lost my crazy mad risky dangerous and loony inclinations .

I promise to be a good boy :roll:

:wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Appreciate all the comments, guys and gals, but I have been on bikes since 17, that will be 33years ,by the 1st June so have lost my crazy mad risky dangerous and loony inclinations .
> 
> I promise to be a good boy :roll:
> 
> :wink:


You've also lost your hair and your quick reactions


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Lovely bike that mate! I especially like the back wheel on it, reminds me of a Ducati.

Toying with the idea of getting a bike for weekends, hopefully in a couple of years, but, like you say above I need to get the 'looneyness' out of my system first otherwise I'll be dead within a week! :?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

jampott said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > Appreciate all the comments, guys and gals, but I have been on bikes since 17, that will be 33years ,by the 1st June so have lost my crazy mad risky dangerous and loony inclinations .
> ...


I would think I have more hair than most of my age, and more than many of yours nipper !

Plus I can beat all of my mates at Snap.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

jam said:


> Lovely bike that mate! I especially like the back wheel on it, reminds me of a Ducati.


And this is most definately a 'good thing'          :wink:

Toys for the boys - can't fault it 

(and obviously, for the girls too - but that doesn't scan so well )


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

Have you got any die cast models of the Truimph yet? I've seem a few on ebay but they all look silver or yellow.  
On a slightly different subject I test rode a Daytona about 12 years ago just after I passed my test and nearly dropped it. The brakes were a little sharper than the 125 I passed my test on.   
Enjoy the bike. [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

:twisted: LOVELY !!!:twisted: 

Can I ride pillion please John ? 

Jackiex


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

So it was you who was responsible for the good weather 

As I've said before, the 0 - 60 is seriously quick - WOW indeed 

Enjoy your new beast John - but be careful out there - it's not you but other road users that are scary :?

Moley & Bunny


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Very nice, John. Enjoy  
I bet you'll never be indoors for the next few months :roll:


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Go on John. Do some wheelies.


----------

